# Game (nominations): Songs with unusual meter



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Never mind............


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Never mind............


Which song on _Nevermind_ had unusual meter? 

I'll play:

_Love Is Only Sleeping_ by the Monkees - 7/4 mixed with 4/4.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Just out of top of my head...

*Gryphon - Fontinental Version*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> Which song on _Nevermind_ had unusual meter?
> 
> I'll play:
> 
> _Love Is Only Sleeping_ by the Monkees - 7/4 mixed with 4/4.


If you'd like to participate, please go to the Polls/Game sub-forum. You will see the appropriate thread there.

Here is the post:



> Recently there was a thread about quintuple meter, and I got the idea to start a game about pieces featuring unusual meter. Here, we will define "usual" meter as falling into one of the following categories: duple, triple, or quadruple meter. Unusual meter is anything that does not fall into one of these categories, or that combines two or more of these categories either simultaneously (i.e. polymeter) or in rapid succession. However, mixing "usual" meters such as simple triple meter (3/4) and compound duple (6/8) meter, so that each measure is the same length, will be considered usual.
> 
> You may nominate 5 works per calendar day, but they must be by different artists. Nominate works which you believe prominently feature "unusual" meter. Movements / sections of works are allowed and, furthermore, encouraged. I'd much rather see a nomination of Genesis - Apocalypse in 9/8 (from Supper's Ready) than Genesis - Supper's Ready. Ultimately, it is my decision whether to accept or reject a nomination, and I am free to alter the nominations as I wish to fit the requirements and spirit of the game. Let the games begin!
> 
> ...


----------

